# Buffng out paint



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

What kind of buffer attachment/bit should I use to get out paint scuffs and light rust on my vehicle?
I've scraped the side of my garage and want to buff the remnants of that off of my truck.
I've attached pics of what I'm trying to buff out.
I have a handheld buffer at home. Just need to find the right 'sock' to put on it.
Thanks,


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I doubt that'll all buff out. A pro would probably wet sand first with ultra fine paper before buffing, but there's a certain feel involved to not wipe out the clear coat.


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

rustyjames said:


> I doubt that'll all buff out.


the rust or the paint? or both?


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, rust surely won't buff out, or deep scratches. You can probably remove the white paint you brushed up against, but it takes some skill.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

at this point you have nothing to loose, put compound on buffer and go for it!


----------



## Zamboknee (Jul 9, 2011)

digitalplumber said:


> at this point you have nothing to loose, put compound on buffer and go for it!


what kind of compound? The only compound I've ever used on a car is Bondo and I'm sure that's not what you're talking about.
links?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Buffing Compound - Auto Buffing, Polishing Compound

Buffing compounds are the grit used to polish the paint--it is best to have a dedicated bonnet for each grit--so the coarse grits do not contaminate the finer grits--


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Use polishing compound and maybe some scratch remover to start with.

Do not use a powered buffer on a radius like that unless you know what you are doing. You will burn right through the paint.


----------

